# Smoking Whole Boneless Back Straps



## bigbuck6931 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello There,

I have both whole venison loins that I plan on Smoking this weekend. They are boneless, and I cut them and left whole. Anybody have any secrets?? I was planning to season like normal, and then thought about wrapping them with bacon for extra moisture to keep from drying out?? Any ideas appreciated


----------



## brooksy (Sep 17, 2014)

Would definitely wrap in bacon!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 17, 2014)

Are they loins or backstraps? (Inside or outside the ribcage?) Loins are a little more tender and have a little more mass than backstraps, so will do better with a reverse sear or just smoking to desired doneness. I like them medium rare like beef tenderloin. They do dry out quickly so be careful and keep an eye on the temp! Backstraps aren't too different and I've never tried to grill or smoke them, but they are tougher and I know they benefit from a braise. So maybe low and slow?  Either way, my personal preference would be to skip the bacon. I love the flavor of venison and don't get it very often, so I try to avoid masking it with strong flavors like bacon. But if I were a better hunter and had a freezer full of venison every winter I'd probably feel differently.


----------



## bigbuck6931 (Sep 17, 2014)

These are whole loins outside the ribcage. The inners you talk about I call inners or tenderloins. I'm gonna give smoking them a try, I also thought about butterfly cutting them too


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok. I've heard the little strips outside over the hips referred to as backstraps, and it's often confused with the tenderloin. Sorry for any confusion. If I'm clear now on what you have (the meat part of rib chops, but without the bone, right?), I'd say a reverse seat would be incredible.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 23, 2014)

I would follow a pork loin recipe BUT keep the IT temp much lower for a medium raw product. I have only done whole backstrap on the grill (no smoke)wrapped in bacon and rubbed down(excellent). I'm interested in how yours came out as I would try it after the upcoming deer season . CM


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 23, 2014)

I believe you are talking about what we call the backstrap. You can smoke it with or without the bacon, but I would brine it overnite. Smoke low and slow to an IT of 135-140. Let it rest 10-15 minutes before slicing. What wood are you planning to use?

  Mike


----------

